# Danny Granger Will Be Back!



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The 32-year-old forward came to the Suns in the trade that sent Goran Dragic to Miami but he never played a game for Phoenix because of a knee injury.

Danny Granger has exercised his one-year, $2.17 million option for next season.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...anger-exercises-2-million-option-phoenix-suns


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Forgot he was on the team.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought they cut him.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Well.. cool? Can't wait to see what the roster will end up looking like. Hoping it is quite different otherwise. Granger can back up Warren lol.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> Forgot he was on the team.


Yea. A few days ago I said something about wondering if he'd stay with the Clippers....

Completely forgot where he was.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I honestly had no clue he was with Phoenix.


----------

